# 165 perkins diesel



## Tony14 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what size freeze plug goes in this engine? I have to replace one and parts store does not know. Any and all help would be greatly appericated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

*Perkins Gas Freeze plugs*

I am showing 2 0r 3 different size plugs.....I have a drawing of the engine with the part numbers I can send you. We are talking about a 165 Massey Ferguson, right?


----------

